# MIMCO Julbilee 1950 Book



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I just spotted this on Abebooks, may be of interest to someone ....

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...n=marconi+international+marine&sortby=3&sts=t


----------

